# 6th failed IUI



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

AF turned up 3 days ago and today is the first that I have been able to think about the future.  When my period started I just fell apart (again).  I decided that there was no way I could put myself through all that again !!  What a difference a day makes though ! I now have an appointment with my consultant to discuss what to do next as this is obviously not working for me  I'm expecting him to say go for IVF but I was wondering if anyone knows of any further tests they can give me to see why the IUI isn't working   I'd hoped that I wouldn't have to go down the route of IVF but as it is looking more and more likely I know I'll have to give it a try if I want my dream to hopefully become reality.


----------



## mandy123 (Jul 27, 2004)

hi hollysox i had iui neg they said go for icsi best possible chance ask them coz its a step up from ivf it determines fertilization u know i ttc 7 years and then first cycle bfp but costs a lot more for icsi where u havin treatment hun?


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hollysox - I had 10 IUI (male factor) and didn't fall - and we decided to give up and go for adoption - and then I fell naturally.
I've since discovered that we could have tried for sperm retrieval and ICSI. My hospital didn't tell us this (NHS) - but I think I didn't fall as it seemed so unlikely. But when you see those embies you've made together in IVF/ICSI, it makes it seem much more possible.
Wishing you all the best
Fee xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Mandy and Fee,  Thanks for your help.   I will certainly ask my consultant when I see him in a couple of weeks time about this treatment.  Mandy, you asked where I'm having my treatments done.  I'm with the QE hospital in Gateshead. They have a very good success rate normally !  I think I'm letting the side down !!!!


----------



## mandy123 (Jul 27, 2004)

hollysox go for icsi make sure it is supposed to be better than ivf determines fertilization to give you better qualitu embies coz ivf is just left do do it itself does hubby have a good sperm sample if he has they might not do icsi but if he has any slow ones or anything they will get best ones out and only use them dont put yourselves through the stress try ivf next time defo u might be suprised!!!!


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Hollysox,
sorry to hear you news, it is very hard sometimes i wonder where we all get our stregnth from !!
I just wondered have you had any tests to see if you have immune problems?

Love Carmela x


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Carmela,
No I haven't had any immune checks as far as I know.  I've had the usual blood tests but no one has mentioned to me about having immune checks done.  I will definitely ask my dr when I see him.  I'm hoping to have a long list of questions to ask when I get there !!!  It is so good to be able to talk to others in similar situations through this site.  I just wish I'd found it sooner.  It's just nice to know that you aren't alone !  Take care of yourself and I hope you find the strength to keep going with your treatment.  It is really hard at times to keep trying but all we can do is hope that one day it will work !!! 
Bye for now, love, Sharon


----------

